# NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The Film School NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Anonymous

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


----------



## Chris W

The film school NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated tuition range


----------



## Chris W

The film school NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## Anonymous

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## Anonymous

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


----------



## Anonymous

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Added link to our guide on how to apply:














 NYU Tisch: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an NYU Film Student


					As a highly ranked East Coast film school, the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film & Television at NYU Tisch School of the Arts gives filmmakers the chance to turn some of the most iconic locations in America into low-budget film sets.

In 2022, FilmSchool.org named NYU Tisch the Best East Coast...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 26, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------

